

Ask HN: What should be the content of http://wedontneedno.education ? - drac89


======
munimkazia
The classroom video clip from The Wall movie when this song plays.

------
nareshv
we + { don't need + no } + education => we + { do need } + education

with some smart css styling ofcourse !

------
muruke
A brick wall?

------
porkchopdiet
"Yes you do! You just used a double negative!"

